# Kangertech subox mini c replacement glass



## z3r0 (13/3/17)

Guys and girls I need your help. So here's the deal my subox mini c glass is cracked and I'm struggling to find a online store that stocks replacements. Any help will be kindly appreciated.


----------



## Stosta (13/3/17)

Hi @z3r0 , 

I haven't seen replacement glasses anywhere online locally for this tank. Your best bet would be to go into a walk-in store and they can find a spare tank from another tank that will fit yours.

Reactions: Useful 1


----------



## z3r0 (13/3/17)

Stosta said:


> Hi @z3r0 ,
> 
> I haven't seen replacement glasses anywhere online locally for this tank. Your best bet would be to go into a walk-in store and they can find a spare tank from another tank that will fit yours.



Thanks for the advise. I think I'll try it out once I've exhausted my online resources.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

